# La llorona (The Weeping Woman)



## Armor78154 (Aug 19, 2010)

Growing up in New Mexico, I heard the tale of La llorona (ie the Weeping Woman) many times. If you don't know the story, it is basically about a woman who is condemned to wander the Earth forever after drowning her children.

Granted my figure doesn't have eyes, but she definitely brought to mind the story very vividly when I pictured her.

She is built around an expanding foam torso that was a challenge to get to set. Never ever think that expanding foam will harden without it being exposed to air. I will never ever keep shooting foam into an enclosed space again...too much goop to even begin thinking about again. I will share the details on how I made it if you are really curious about it.

The head is built upon a foam head that was basically a discard that I picked up cheap. The hands were purchased from the great people at Ghost Ride Productions. I airbrushed both to match using a soft bluish-gray as a base with a brownish green for highlights and shadowing. The teeth were hand painted to give them an aged and yellowed effect.

The torso is mounted on a single 1 1/4 PVC pipe that is held in an umbrella stand I purchased cheap from Harbor Freight ($14 with the coupon).

The dress was purchased off of eBay. I think I got a good deal, and it really rounds out the whole figure.

I am very pleased with the entire visual effect of the prop. It only took me two years to assemble all the parts, but I think it was worth it.

I hope to get some feedback on what I could have done better...what other techniques I could employ to enhance her.

God I love this season!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

I think that you did an absolutely wonderful job on this! I, too, tried the an expanding foam torso & know that pain all too well. As for what you could have done better? The showroom is not the place to pick things apart... but it would make a great gift, 'hint hint'...:googly: Just kidding. On a more serious note, you could post more pics of the lovely lady... then, perhaps we could get a bit more critical.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks wicked! awesome job!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

she looks great!


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

I like the no eyes thing. ...creepy.


----------



## BrainSkillet (Oct 2, 2010)

Holy Crap! That is awesomely creeky. The crook of the hands are perfect, they go with that pained look on it's face. Great job!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, she is creepy. I think the hands are a nice touch too. Nice job.


----------



## phillipjmerrill (Mar 19, 2009)

great work. she reminds me of the creature on Pan's Labyrinth who put his eyes in his hands. this is one of the best static props I have seen on the forum this year.


----------



## Armor78154 (Aug 19, 2010)

*Thanks for the Feedback*

Thanks everyone. She has been a lot of work this Halloween, but I have been wanting to finish her for a long time. I will post some more pictures soon. I have just been busy with a few other projects.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

very creepy!


----------



## lollypopholly (Oct 12, 2011)

way creepy!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Holy crap, she gives me the creeps!!! Nice work!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Well, you can't really improve perfection, and that is what she is. This is a wondeful prop. She looks very creepy, like she came right out of a movie. Great job.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Creepy as hell!!! I love the face with no eyes, it just adds to the creep factor. Those hands, are simply awesome!!!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

She's stunning. I've been meaning to make an eyeless creature. You've inspired me to get on that (probably for NEXT season though).


----------



## NoxRequiem (Feb 25, 2011)

That is gorgeously creepy! Great job!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

awesome


----------



## SpankyBaby (Oct 6, 2011)

I think she's looking at me .....great job!!... really creepy!!!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Killer prop Armor! I love its uniqueness. The hands and teeth are perfect. No eyes are even creepier.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I want one


----------



## blueikaos (Oct 18, 2011)

Not having eyes just makes it all that much better! Great job!


----------

